# Encabulator build



## Captain Jerry

I had not intended to publish this project yet but competitive pressures have made it necessary to advertise my intent before completion to prevent imitators and usurpers. Here is an early spec sheet and a few photos of the Retro Encabulator in development. A full build thread may follow if successful.

Specifications:

Dual double-acting flux injectors with semi-boloid chambers
 arranged in an unconventional Lotus _n_Delta configuration.
Quad spurthing bearings to eliminate side fumbling of the spiral decomutator.
Omnidirectional phase detractors on all controls.*
Cast iron valve with hydrocoptic Marzal vanes.
Concealed Dingle arm to control sinusoidal depleneration.
Power take-off at either end via an ambifacient lunar wane-shaft.


*At this scale, no attempt has been made to emulate cardinal grammeter synchronization.


Jerry 

View attachment Capt Jerry\'s Retro Encabulator.pdf


----------



## John Rudd

CJ, 
I haven't a clue what you have described.....but it sounds/looks good

Does this item work in conjuction with a Flux Capacitor on a DeLorean?


----------



## Captain Jerry

I had not noticed the Giant Starfish that had wandered into the frame on the second picture above but it useful to show scale. This species is common in Central Florida and measures about 18" from across. They are a nuisance but we get use to them.

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

John Rudd  said:
			
		

> CJ,
> I haven't a clue what you have described.....but it sounds/looks good
> 
> Does this item work in conjuction with a Flux Capacitor on a DeLorean?



No John, it doesn't. It was originally conceived to work with long molecule Leerium but the government confiscated all supplies of Leerium in the early '70s. The design as envisioned would be suitable to use with super heated hydrogen dioxide but due to the inherent danger will more likely be powered by a high pressure mixture of 80% nitrogen and 20% oxygen

Jerry


----------



## GailInNM

Can we assume that you will publish plans here when complete and after all patent issues have been resolved.
Gail in NM


----------



## Tin Falcon

> will more likely be powered by a high pressure mixture of 80% nitrogen and 20% oxygen



Funy I use almost the same fuel for my tin can turbine. Slightly less nitrogen a tad more oxygen and small amounts of argon co2 , helium neon etc and a bit of Dihodogen monoxide gas for good measure. 
Tin


----------



## Captain Jerry

GailInNM  said:
			
		

> Can we assume that you will publish plans here when complete and after all patent issues have been resolved.
> Gail in NM



Yes. Complete plans will be posted with all relevant parts redacted. Patent application my be difficult because little (if anything) is known about the underlying operating principles.

Jerry


----------



## shred

Won't the dingle arm need to reciprocate to provide the proper sinusoidal depleneration?


----------



## Maryak

shred  said:
			
		

> Won't the dingle arm need to reciprocate to provide the proper sinusoidal depleneration?



I don't think so, it's very difficult to mechanicalise sinusoidal reciprocation especially when you must consider the variation in depleneration which if my understanding is correct should remain constant. I think that the thread which holds the dingle arm will be strong enough and this topic together with the arm will remain gyroscopically fixed to true north effectively preventing reciprocation other than a further reply.

Best Regards
Bob

P.S. For further clarification reference should be made to "Bob's Glossary of Useless Knowledge." Of course you will require clearance from the relevant authorities before this document is accessible as it contains large amounts of sensitive as well as de-sensitising material.


----------



## steamer

"P.S. For further clarification reference should be made to "Bob's Glossary of Useless Knowledge." Of course you will require clearance from the relevant authorities before this document is accessible as it contains large amounts of sensitive as well as de-sensitising material."


OK THAT's where they buried Paul Harvey! I knew it!

 ;D


----------



## Captain Jerry

shred  said:
			
		

> Won't the dingle arm need to reciprocate to provide the proper sinusoidal depleneration?




Yes, Shred, it must. Otherwise it would be subjected to excess depleneration as the barescent skor motion reached optimum directance.

Jerry


----------



## Maryak

My apologies :-[

I obviously do not fully understand the interrelationships involved :-X

Shred please disregard my ramblings.

I will retire now and make a full investigation as to who put the misleading information in "Bob's Glossary of Useless Knowledge."

Thanks Jerry  :bow: for setting me on the path of optimum directance.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby

Just how long ago did that starfish wander in there? It's "belly-up", meaning it's deceased.
 Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Captain Jerry

No need to apologize, Bob. As stated earlier, "little, if anything is known about the underlying principles". My build is stalled at the moment as I am having a difficult time sourcing prefamulated amulite. So far, all I can find is undifferentiated amulite which will have to be famulated on-site. I may need to build an oven.

Jerry


----------



## hitandmissman

I think the star fish died of Encabulator fever, happens a lot.


----------



## BAH101

You don't have to use prefamulated amulite. A turboencabulator encompasses capacitive directance, so you can create a panametric fam using six hydrocoptic marzel vanes soffited to the ambifacient lunar wainshaft such that side-fumbling is effectively prevented


----------



## Captain Jerry

Bill Gruby  said:
			
		

> Just how long ago did that starfish wander in there? It's "belly-up", meaning it's deceased.
> 
> "Bill Gruby"



No Bill. Not deceased. This species is subject to spontaneous narcoleptic seizures which only last a few seconds. They recover quickly an continue on as if nothing has happened. There is some disagreement as to whether or not they are even aware of the event.

Jerry


----------



## kennyb

I'm glad to see the turbo encabulator is still around. I worked for Chrysler for 41 years, and about 20 years ago I was sitting in on a training class with a bunch of young technicians just starting out in the business. The instuctor put a tape in the vcr and told them that they should pay attention because they would be quizzed on this subject. I almost fell out of my chair when this guy started talking about the encabultor. Those kids were actually taking notes. Some of them caught on right away but didn't blow it and kept quiet. It was hilarious. I made them give me a copy of that tape and showed it around in a bunch of shops. There are a few different versions of it now on the interent. Thanks for bringing it back up. A good laugh.
                                           Ken


----------



## Captain Jerry

BAH101  said:
			
		

> You don't have to use prefamulated amulite. A turboencabulator encompasses capacitive directance, so you can create a panametric fam using six hydrocoptic marzel vanes soffited to the ambifacient lunar wainshaft such that side-fumbling is effectively prevented



Prefamulated amulite is not absolutely necessary to the operation but this is, after all, a 1:7 scale model and I would like to stick to the original concept though not necessarily the configuration of the original and amulite is critical to the concept. It may be that prefamulated amulite is called something else in Oz.

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

kennyb  said:
			
		

> I worked for Chrysler for 41 years,
> 
> Ken



I see that we have a lot in common. I once owned a 41 year old Chrysler, a source of much joy and the site of much enlightenment.

Jerry


----------



## tel

Please forward 24 units for evaluation at your earliest,

Thank You

R. Ipemoff
Clones R Us
Australia.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Ah, I see, the star fish is only Electroencephagraphically challenged for a short while. Interesting indeed.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Maryak

steamer  said:
			
		

> OK THAT's where they buried Paul Harvey! I knew it!
> 
> ;D



I regret to report that I have not found the culprit who provided the Encabulator disinformation. I am pleased to report I have found Paul Harvey but I can't dig up an AM radio to tune him up. I am now searching for a substitute with PM and FM operated digitally. A front end loader, bobcat or backhoe would also help.

My thanks to Dave for the time consuming timely reminder.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Captain Jerry

tel  said:
			
		

> Please forward 24 units for evaluation at your earliest,
> 
> Thank You
> 
> R. Ipemoff
> Clones R Us
> Australia.



Dear Mr Ipemoff

I will be happy to comply with your request if you will supply a stamped, self addressed 40' shipping container.

Your name came up this afternoon in a meeting with a group of oriental gentlemen who were visiting my shop. Every time it came up they chuckled among themselves in a deprecating manner. I didn't get the joke but they seemed to be having a great time laughing and taking pictures. I offered to loan them a non working evaluation sample but they said it wasn't necessary. They seemed to be in a rush to get some shopping done. I don't understand the language but two of the senior members dressed in well tailored suits kept mentioning Walmart. They didn't look like the typical Walmart shopper but their eyes lit up every time the said it.

Jerry


----------



## mklotz

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I don't think so, it's very difficult to mechanicalise sinusoidal reciprocation especially when you must consider the variation in depleneration which if my understanding is correct should remain constant. I think that the thread which holds the dingle arm will be strong enough and this topic together with the arm will remain gyroscopically fixed to true north effectively preventing reciprocation other than a further reply.



I don't know, Bob. You're just wayyy too glib with these explanations. Are you sure you never had a career in sales? Perhaps management?


----------



## steamer

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I regret to report that I have not found the culprit who provided the Encabulator disinformation. I am pleased to report I have found Paul Harvey but I can't dig up an AM radio to tune him up. I am now searching for a substitute with PM and FM operated digitally. A front end loader, bobcat or backhoe would also help.
> 
> My thanks to Dave for the time consuming timely reminder.
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



 ;D


----------



## Maryak

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I don't know, Bob. You're just wayyy too glib with these explanations. Are you sure you never had a career in sales? Perhaps management?



I had a crack at both in my time................ they were the inspiration for returning to the tools. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Captain Jerry

I had a very disturbing evening. My son called to check on me. After a long conversation, he finally convinced me that the Turbo Encabulator was some kind of hoax perpetrated on a group of innocent students, by a demented instructor at Chrysler Corp. It is not clear to me what his purpose was or what kind of punishment he was dealt as a result. Most likely it was insufficient. I think that these people should be more responsible when dealing with our impressionable youth.

I guess the jokes on me. I spent many hours developing the concept and producing the plans in 4D Cad. Now what am I to do with all these parts?

I must admit that I am disappointed in the membership of this forum. I suspect that many of you were aware of the hoax and yet not one of you gave me a "heads up!" That's what PMs are for. You allowed me to continue and even drew me out with your replies. As I go back and read them again, I can see that you were just laughing at me.

Well, actually Ken did make some mention of the hoax but at the time but I discounted that as the mumbling of a disgruntled ex employee. My apologies for misunderstanding your motives Ken. 

Things will probably look different in the morning. 

It just seemed so real.........?!

Jerry


----------



## Maryak

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> It just seemed so real.........?!
> 
> Jerry



Really


----------



## John Rudd

I dont want to belittle the author of this thread but am a bit confused....

So is this thread for real?

Difficult to determine considering the cultural humour differences in our similar societies.....


----------



## Bill Gruby

Please define "FOR REAL". As I see it it is for real as you make it.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Dave G

Aw man, I already have my stock cut. By the way, does anyone need a slightly used bridge?


----------



## Captain Jerry

John Rudd  said:
			
		

> I dont want to belittle the author of this thread but am a bit confused....
> 
> So is this thread for real?
> 
> Difficult to determine considering the cultural humour differences in our similar societies.....



Most of us have a favorite tool in the shop that we use to extreme. I hope that I might be excused for excessive use of the "Putting On Tool."  I find that it is a more acceptable tool than the "Dead Horse Beater" that I try to avoid.

Jerry


----------



## bearcar1

You are most likely correct in that assumption h/mman, however, the stink was what most likely killed the bloody beast.

All I can say about all of this nonsense is may angels fear not to walk but fools tread lightly.


BC1
Jim


----------



## Captain Jerry

John Rudd  said:
			
		

> I dont want to belittle the author of this thread but am a bit confused....
> 
> So is this thread for real?
> 
> Difficult to determine considering the cultural humour differences in our similar societies.....



John

I saw your reply and apparently I answered too glibly. A clue to the reality might be that it was posted in the "Break Room" rather than in "A work in Progress." I thought it was satire, but I may have missed the mark. I think that satire is best when it is carried to its logically extreme. As you come from the land of the "Ministry of Silly Walks," I would hope that you would appreciate the hyperbole. Satire also includes an element of irony and what could be more ironic than the initiator being taken in by his own misinformation and recognizing it to late and taking offense at those who saw it from the start.

If humor must be explained, it missed the mark, and I apparently missed the mark but it was not done with malice. My apologies, I'm still learning.



			
				bearcar1  said:
			
		

> You are most likely correct in that assumption h/mman, however, the stink was what most likely killed the bloody beast.
> 
> All I can say about all of this nonsense is may angels fear not to walk but fools tread lightly.
> 
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Jim

I'm not sure I understand your post. Does it mean that my apology isn't accepted?

Jerry


----------



## steamer

I think this is all in great fun and has been.....May it continue unabated....I , at least, find it humorous. This skit has been around the block for so long I think it predates me by a bit.  JMHO.

Dave


----------



## bearcar1

Perhaps I am wrapped a bit too tightly and did not fully appreciate the humor as it was intended. Shame on me. And, Jerry, there is no reason to apologize, Peace. 
 :bow:


BC1
Jim


----------



## dsquire

Captain Jerry

I would hope that you would reconsider and continue the research and developement of the Encabulator build. With all the advances you have made to date it would be a shame to discontinue work on it at stage. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Captain Jerry

Dave, Jim, Don,

Don't get me wrong. I said I apologize. I didn't say I'd quit.

Jerry


----------



## steamer

;D

You have the floor Capt'n


----------



## Captain Jerry

OK, here goes.

Please allow me to get a little more serious. I have done extensive research and I find that no one uses cardinal grammeters anymore. The technology has moved to the more responsive nano-grammeters and the synchronization of nano-grammeters is trivial using the ubiquitous imbedded microprocessor. The stated purpose of the Turbor Encabulator, no matter how poorly conceived, has no value in today's technology. That does not mean that the project is useless. The operating principles, though mostly unknown may still have value. All we have to do is discover it.

I think the best way to do that is to build one and see what it does. I will post some revised specifications shortly.

Jerry


----------



## Bill Gruby

:big: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :big:


 You have my undivided attention "Captain Jerry".


 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Captain Jerry

But first!

I want to set some project parameters. In the spirit of the original project the parameters will be incomplete and obscure. All suggestion, additions and exclusions must be submitted using Form HMEM 4140 Rev D. by the close of business or they will be held for consideration on the 2012 upgrade.

Approved inclusion to date:

The final instrument should include at least 36 visible socket head cap screws.
It should include at least 2 cast iron parts derived from common plumbing fittings.
It should make some kind of sound, like "puckett-a puckett-a puckett-a"
It should be able to power a usefull device such as the common Ham-Sam Winch.

More to come.

Jerry


----------



## Sleazey

The famous engineer, Dr. Walter Mitty (PhD, medicine; Commander, US Navy; Captain, Royal Air Force, ret.; crack shot; Allied intelligence agent (unconfirmed)) specified that optimum tuning of the turbo-encabulator's grammeters, and consequent minimization of the sinusoidal depleneration, was achieved when the apparatus emitted an audio waveform usually characterized as "pocket-a pocket-a pocket-a".

Sustained operation the turbo-encabulator while tuned to the emission of an audible "puckett-a puckett-a puckett-a" waveform can lead to premature encabulation. I hardly need tell anyone in this group of the serious dangers inherent in premature encabulation.


----------



## Maryak

Sleazey  said:
			
		

> Sustained operation the turbo-encabulator while tuned to the emission of an audible "puckett-a puckett-a puckett-a" waveform can lead to premature encabulation. I hardly need tell anyone in this group of the serious dangers inherent in premature encabulation.



You could well be right here I think "puckett-a puckett-a puckett-a" is not sinusoidal but one of the cheaper square wave forms. At least Jerry has been alerted to the potential problem and can hopefully source an approved "Encabulator Operators Hard Hat."

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel

Yeah, well it seems to me that this Encabulator incorporates quite a few design elements from my Deflaturated Hydro Nuclear Merkin Folder - my attorneys - Mssrs Screwem and Leggit will be in touch!


----------



## Maryak

tel  said:
			
		

> Yeah, well it seems to me that this Encabulator incorporates quite a few design elements from my Deflaturated Hydro Nuclear Merkin Folder - my attorneys - Mssrs Screwem and Leggit will be in touch!



As a fellow Oz I sympathise. :'( However even for a Newsouthwelshman that sure is stretching a legal point............. almost to infinity. 

The law's an ass but justice will be served should you drop the litigation and give your hip pocket nerve an even break. ;D (Think I've been watching to much "Rake" on ABC).

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel

*knuppel2* Don't tell anyone Bob. but we will be quite happy to settle out of court .... for a few mil.


----------



## Maryak

tel  said:
			
		

> *knuppel2* Don't tell anyone Bob. but we will be quite happy to settle out of court .... for a few mil.



Mum's the word.....................my lips are sealed, (I think my fingers could be a bit of a problem).


----------



## shoprat

this is all well and good,but will this machine finally tell me who put the bop in the bop sha bop :big:


----------



## tel

The Deflaturated Hydro Nuclear Merkin Folder won't, no, it is strictly for that vital industrial process of folding Merkins prior to dispatch. Up until now, this tedious task has had to be done by hand, and it's hard to find good Merkin Folders!


----------



## Captain Jerry

Tel

Without having seen an example of your DHNMF, I feel certain that any similarities are superficial and imaginary. I have therefore instructed my people to deal with your people as a nuisance, unless they offer hot blueberry scones as an incentive to negotiate. In that case they are to schedule only morning meetings between the hours of 9:00AM and 9:15AM.

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

Sleazey

Thanks for the "heads up." I'll look into appropriate protection.

Bob

I don't think a traditional hard hat will be needed. I will wear a Reynolds AFDB (aluminum foil deflector beanie during all operational sessions.  Test have shown AFDB to be ineffective in combating mind control I think it will handle low levels of encaburadiation.

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

Visualization of the Encabulator process can be seen here:

http://screencast.com/t/R0Rt1fpsO

It clearly shows the panemetric fam exhibiting barescent Skor motion while orbiting the ambifacient wane shaft. The two parallel spurthing bearings have captured the central core element of the cruciform dual dingle arm effectively preventing side-fumbling while allowin reciprocation and controlling depleneration at the semiboloid ends of the dingle arm cross-member. Depleneration, as a function of barescent Skor motion can never be eliminated and in fact if properly controlled can be put to use.

I realize that this is obvious from previous discussion but a visualization in 4D is often helpful. Please report any problems with the viewing of this link. I haven't used it for a while so I'm not sure its set up right.

Jerry


----------



## mklotz

> The operating principles, though mostly unknown may still have value.



Chuckle. I've used lines very similar to that one in presentations to the armed forces, only to be greeted by a conference table full of sagely nodding heads. Positively scary.


----------



## Captain Jerry

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Chuckle. I've used lines very similar to that one in presentations to the armed forces, only to be greeted by a conference table full of sagely nodding heads. Positively scary.



Marv,

A good throw away line like that is useful for gauging comprehension. But its easy to get carried away. When you see the audience throwing side glances at each other, its time to get back to reality.

Jerry


----------



## tel

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> Tel
> 
> Without having seen an example of your DHNMF, I feel certain that any similarities are superficial and imaginary. I have therefore instructed my people to deal with your people as a nuisance, unless they offer hot blueberry scones as an incentive to negotiate. In that case they are to schedule only morning meetings between the hours of 9:00AM and 9:15AM.
> 
> Jerry



My people employ lots of large men in dark suits - they might be carrying hot blueberry scones in them violin cases, I'm not sure!


----------



## Captain Jerry

tel  said:
			
		

> My people employ lots of large men in dark suits - they might be carrying hot blueberry scones in them violin cases, I'm not sure!



What a pleasant surprise. Hot blueberry scones and a string quartet. We don't often wear dark suits here in Florida. Cut off jeans and Flip-flops are the norm. While my people are known to appreciate violins, they are much more comfortable with a GLOCKenshpiel and other percushion instruments. Sounds like a good time, or as Dock Holiday (Val Kilmer) said at the OK Corral, "I'm your daisy."

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

In the first quarter of the last century, Florida was a wild and exotic place. Salvage, wrecking, smuggling and piracy were an attraction for adventurous young men seeking their fortune. One of the most fearless and fearsome members of this wild group of adventurers was a cool and cold eyed schooner captain who had a reputation with the ladies and a reputation as a cold blooded killer. It was a mistake to laugh anywhere within his presence because he might mistake it for a personal affront. 

Strong drink and narcotics were vices that he could not control or never tried to control. One clear, cloudless day, with a fair breeze and a following sea, his dark green hulled schooner entered the cut at Port Everglades under full sail and proceeded to the pier. No halyards loosed, no sheets eased, no sails doused, the schooner made such a violent impact that pilings were splintered and waterfront warehouses were gutted spilling the stores into the water. 

The captain had simply dozed of while under the influence. It was such a disaster the docks were closed for a week. No one worked. The dock workers didn't care. To them it was like an unexpected vacation. The greater damage was to the reputation of the schooner captain. His seamanship was held up to ridicule in a time and place where seamanship was the measure of the man. People laughed at him. And as often happens at these times a cruel nickname was hung on him. The more cruel because it was fitting and commemorative of the vent. 

The name crushed him. He could not escape it. He lost his taste for the sea and like others before and after, he hoisted an oar on his shoulder and headed inland, vowing to stop heading west only when someone pointed to the oar on his shoulder and said "What's that?" He eventually escaped the sea but he could never escape the name. Somehow it followed and mocked him.  It drove him further into drug and drink until eventually he accepted it, even embraced it and in an environment where the six shooter was the source of a man's reputation, not his seamanship, his reputation grew. The nickname that destroyed him on the waterfront and brought ridicule, was no longer a nickname, it was him. When he walked into a saloon, hardened men glanced sideways and spoke his name with respect and fear and as a warning. 

What was the name, with the ironic reference to the unexpected vacation in Port Everglades that idled dockworkers? I'll be back in a moment with the rest of the story.


----------



## dsquire

Captain Jerry

As everyone sits restlessly on the edge of their seat waiting to hear the rest of the story. :bow: 

Cheers 

Don


----------



## tel

Why do the words Doc and Holliday keep dancin' before me eyes?


----------



## Captain Jerry

This man of the sea who headed inland to forget his mistake never pulled a tooth. That was just a way to introduce himself in frontier territory. The name that recalled the day the big green schooner sent everyone home from work. The name that was whispered as a "heads up" warning in frontier saloons was "Dock Holiday!" 

And now the rest of the story. His real name? "Horace Dorkey" Who could fear or respect that name. No, it was "Dock Holiday" corrupted by time and publicity to "Doc Holiday" that is celebrated in dime novels and million dollar movies.

Good Day!


----------



## Maryak

Which one to model ???

Schooner - 15 ozs of beer

Dock - where you go before the nick

Doc - where you go after you're sick

Holliday - where you go when you've had enough of the other 3.


----------



## Captain Jerry

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I don't think so, it's very difficult to mechanicalise sinusoidal reciprocation especially when you must consider the variation in depleneration which if my understanding is correct should remain constant. I think that the thread which holds the dingle arm will be strong enough and this topic together with the arm will remain gyroscopically fixed to true north effectively preventing reciprocation other than a further reply.
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



Bob

When you suggested that a thread attached to the dingle arm would be sufficient to limit depleneration, I though you were referring to the widely used *T*hermo* H*ydraulic *R*andom *E*nergy *A*ccumulator *D*evice but as I re-read this it occurred to me that maybe you were in fact talking about an actual thread so I decided to give it a try.

In the first video below, the panemetric fam, lacking a dingle arm, is exhibiting florescent Skor motion. To achieve 2nd order or barescent Skor motion a reciprocating Dingle Arm was attached but since the spurthing bearings hwere not yet fabricated I decided to use a thread. The thread is soffited to the dingle using the Aussie Bowline (half hitch with a stopper) and the static end was attached to arm of a magnetic base using a Rolling Thunder hitch. This may have been a mistake as I had forgotten that Rolling Thunder hitches were discontinued in 1968 as a strategic failure.

As you can see, the thread works surprisingly well even as the panemetric fam is accelerated to optimum directance. While the experiment was successful, I think I will proceed with the spurthing bearings as the offer a more compact solution.










Well, back to the shop...

Jerry


----------



## Bill Gruby

There is a "Horace Dorkney" that lives here in Connecticut. Could you have spelled the name incorrectly and this is the gentleman you are referring to?

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Captain Jerry

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Which one to model ???
> 
> Schooner - 15 ozs of beer
> 
> Dock - where you go before the nick
> 
> Doc - where you go after you're sick
> 
> Holliday - where you go when you've had enough of the other 3.



Schooner to Dock to Nick. Been there....Done that



			
				Bill Gruby  said:
			
		

> There is a "Horace Dorkney" that lives here in Connecticut. Could you have spelled the name incorrectly and this is the gentleman you are referring to?
> 
> "Bill Gruby"



I don't think so Bill. The Horace Dorkey (AKA Dock Holiday) died in a TB ward in Arizona with no recognized offspring.

My apologies to Mr Dorkney of Connecticut. He certainly deserves our fear and respect.

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

Here is a picture of the Encabulator in its present state. No spurthing bearings yet but there is a small dingle arm sticking out of the panemetric fam. I'm thinking. If manually actuating the dingle arm with my finger produces barescent Skor motion, could this be called a Digital Encabulator?

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

AHA! A digital Encabulator!


----------



## tel

> Schooner to Dock to Nick. Been there....Done that



Not usually with a single schooner tho' - several ports do help with the process!


----------



## Captain Jerry

No more silly stuff, I'm actually building an engine here. It will have:

Two double acting cylinders that lie parallel to the output shaft.
There will be no conventional crankshaft or packing gland.
Both pistons will transfer their effort to the output shaft through a single shared actuator arm.
There will be two bearing like devices that prevent movement from side to side.
It will have at least 36 visible socket head cap screws.
There will be at least 2, maybe 4, parts made from common plumbing parts not including the two obvious brass pipes.
If it makes a "Pucketaa...Pucketta...Pucketta" sound I will not be surprised.

If it seems that there are parallels to earlier work undertaken by Chrysler and Rockwell, I can't help it.

I'm not going to do this like a regular "work in progress" thread because, as you can see, it is well underway. I will get a little more detailed from here on out because the build is approaching a point where it is greatly different from previous axial engines that I have shown.

All previous axial engines that I have built are single acting, meaning that force is applied to only one side (end) of the piston, pushing it in one direction with the return force provided by the piston rod. A double acting engine applies force to both ends of the alternately. This is one of the major differences between Internal Combustion engines and steam engines. Most, but not all, successful Internal combustion engines are single acting, while most, but not all, successful steam engines are double acting.

The single acting piston is much more simple. The piston is connected to the Con Rod, which is directly connected to the crank and the only seal of consequence is the piston ring.

The double acting piston connects to the piston rod, which connects to the Con Rod, which connects to the crank. It has piston rings and also a packing gland seal at the rod end of the cylinder. Because of the joint at the piston rod/Con Rod junction, there is also a cross head guide.

In my design the double acting cylinder has a plain head at either end, with no packing gland. There is also no crosshead guide mechanism.

Its getting late, and my eyes are getting droopy but I wanted to post the following pictures of the cylinder and piston. 






Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

Cast Iron Pipe Plug to Cast Iron Shaft Bearing

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

Hi Y'all

This project isn't dead yet. I haven't posted much in the way of progress lately because there hasn't been much, though not for lack of trying. All of the parts have been made at least once and there are no great problems with the maching of the parts. I have discovered one of the great mysteries of 3D design software. It is easy to design an assembly that can't be assembled! A quick example is the use of a fastener in a place where you can't reach with a tool. Another is the case where assembly order is impossible such as two separate steps that must both be completed before the other. 

The problem here is connecting the piston rod to the dingle arm after the double headed piston is installed in the cylinder. I know this does'nt make much sense but it's sort of like trying to blow into both ends of a pipe at the same time. I have re-designed and re-assembled the parts so many times that I am afraid that the engine will be worn out before it gets finished.

But at last success. I have worked out a technique and assemble order that gets it done! The 1st photo below shows the parts layout. The 2nd shows the piston along side the cylinder. And the video shows the completed assembly with both double pistons functioning in the cylinders. The cyl heads are not installed so you can see the pistons moving. There are two double acting pistons with 90° offset so it will be self staring and there are 4 power stokes per revolution.

Now that this hurdle is past, I can concentrate on the air distribution and control. I may get this thing running yet!















Thanks for watching

Jerry


----------



## steamer

Well ....digital or not it looks damn "Smurfy" from here! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Dave


----------



## imagineering

.

Rockwell eat your heart out. He's done it - and less than $59,000,000, (I hope).

.


----------



## Captain Jerry

imagineering  said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Rockwell eat your heart out. He's done it - and less than $59,000,000, (I hope).
> 
> .



Certainly less than $59,000,000 in cost, even when allowing for the time overrun, but if it were to be sold to the Gov't, there is no relationship between cost and selling price.

Jerry


----------



## Ken I

I've had a great deal of fun following this silly thread - more so now there's a real outcome - well done.

However spare a thought for the members who do not have english as a first language or sense of humour - probably worn out their dictionarys by now.

Si señor derdagos forté lorrez innarro. Demamte lorrez, demistrux, fullacowes, anens, andux !


----------



## Captain Jerry

Ken I  said:
			
		

> Si señor derdagos forté lorrez innarro. Demamte lorrez, demistrux, fullacowes, anens, andux !



Ken

That sent me running for the dictionary but none of them seemed to work. Oh well, as my father used to say, "Non illigitmi carborundum"

Jerry

PS

This has always been a serious build project, by far the most difficult design project I have attempted. I actually began to consider the project several years ago but needed more skill and experience to attempt it.


----------



## Chazz

This reminds me of the line in an old Irish Rover tune 'I never knew just what it did, and I guess I never will'.

Awsome thread, you guys should take over the writing for '2 & 1/2 Men'.  ;D

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## Ken I

Jerry,
    When I saw it I also ran for the dictionary - nada.

Just read it out loud. Like me you've been had.

_"Tauri excretum cerebrum vincit"_

Just love your build - line from an old Goon show...

"What is it ?"

"I don't know - it started out as a mangle, but I added a bit here and a bit there and it got completely out of hand."

"Yes but did you notice that just before it fell to bits it raised three feet off the ground."

"Good heavens I've invented the airoplane !"

Ken


----------



## Captain Jerry

ARRRGGGH!

A few days ago I thought I had solved a major problem, but, alas, it was not so. I had indeed solved the assembly problem. Its difficult to explain but it's sort of like being forced to install a wrist pin after the piston is already in the cylinder. In my case, it is assembling a ball joint inside a piston inside the cylinder. I thought I had it worked out and publicly patted myself on the back with a success post.

So, on to other things. I was driving the assembled engine (less heads) with external power to the shaft while working out the valve timing and it was running smoothly but I noticed a rattle sound. Before I could shut it down, one of the ball joints (dingle arm to piston rod) disassembled itself. Nothing damaged, nothing broken. Just fell apart.

This ball joint of my own design, traps the ball end between a fixed seat on one side and an adjustable seat on the other. The adjustable seat is a cup on the end of a #8 brass screw that is the assembly/adjustment point. There are a lot of weak points in this design. There is no room to fit a jam nut on the screw (like on a gibb screw) and no way to tighten it if fitted. There are only about 3 threads of the screw engaged. The screw cannot be torqued down as that would bind the ball joint. Results... screw works loose, ball falls out.

I have considered loctite on the screw but I am afraid it would wick into the ball seat and lock that as well.






In the picture above, you can see the piston rod inside the double headed piston. The adjusting end is the top end of the rod and It will lean out of the opening enough to insert the ball end of the dingle arm and adjust the screw. Of course the piston must be in the cylinder first!

Another redesign! RATS!!!

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

This post is going to be about ball joints (again). I know I have posted on that subject before but every time I revisit the subject something new (to me) is discovered. In the first pic below, are two pistons attached to the dingle arm with ball joints. On the right is a nice looking design proved less than reliable. On the left is the new design that seems much more reliable. Time will tell.







The design on the right is assembled and adjusted with a #8-32 set screw in the top end. The end of the screw has a socket which forms one side of the ball socket in direct contact with the ball. Once assembled, the screw is not accessible or adjustable and under use the relatively course thread of the screw tends to loosen. The new design on the left uses a #2-56 SHCS through the side and does not contact the face of the ball. Since the adjusting pitch is about 75% finer than the screw in the other design, adjustment is more precise and there is little or no tendency of the screw to loosen. And with the screw on the side it is possible to design an access port in the piston skirt and the cylinder wall for fine adjusment and to take up for wear without disassembling the engine.

In the second pic, the adjusting screw is visible and to the right is another empty hole in the side of the clamp. This hole is for a jack screw to assist in assembly. 






 It is used to force the jaws of the clamp apart so that the ball can be inserted without force. Once the ball is in position, the jack screw is backed out and the jaws of the socket close around the ball loosely. The jack screw is then completely remove and placed in the clamp screw hole where it is used to close the socket clamp around the ball untill all backlash is eliminated without adding friction to the joint.





















The resulting ball joint is tight with almost no backlash and very little friction. It has good range of movement and is reliable and adjustable.

It is a little clunkier looking and maybe slightly heavier. I don't think the weight difference is enough to affect engine balance and it will be mostly hidden from view. 

Now on to other things.

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

This build seems to go forward and then backward. I may be jumping around a bit but age rattles your focus some. From a previous build, I knew that this design had a potential problem with air leaks at the cylinder to frame joint. Air pressure from the valve (to be show in a later post) is routed to the cylinders through passages drilled in the end frames. The cylinders actually form part of the structural frame. Any misalignment in the end frames will translate into a bad seat and air leak.

I had thought that a paper head gasket would solve the problem but with some of the other problems that I encountered, paper couldn't stand up to all the assembly/dissasembly so I needed something more rugged and reliable.

Rubber o-rings got some thought but in this diameter ther is nothing less than 1/16" thick and a groove that deep around the cylinder would intercept the air passage that is drilled in the cylinder. The groove can't be any deeper than 1/32". I tried using the shallow groove and wrapping it with teflon tape or graphite yarn and while either of them could be made to work on one groove, getting four grooves wrapped and assembled on each cylinder was a PITA.

EUREEKA! How about soft metal! Solid core solder. Cut to length, hammered into the groove and clamped with the caps. It flows into the groove as it is compressed under the cap and fills any gap between the cylinder and the frame/clamp. It seems to form a good air seal and stands up to repeated assembly/disassembly cycles.

Here are some pictures, I hope it makes sense,




































Thanks for watching                                                                            2834

Jerry


----------



## dsquire

Jerry

It looks to me like a brilliant solution to what was a difficult problem to solve. Lets hope that puts you one step up in the forward direction. It is not a question of if you have an Encabulator but when you have an Encabulator. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Captain Jerry

Thanks for the comment, Don.  I am making progress although much of it is circular. As my Uncle Buzz used to say, "The most important thing is to look busy."

Jerry                                                                                                2943


----------



## steamer

Are we still busy Jerry? ;D


How's it going buddy?

Dave


----------



## Captain Jerry

Thanks for asking, Dave. I am indeed busy and the Encabulator is progressing. Working on it seems to have become as important as finishing it. I keep redesigning and remaking parts. That is not a bad thing. This is not a model of an existing machine or a build from plans. Very little of it is based on other engines. As such, I am free to change and improve as I go. The piston rod ball joint is an example of that. Redesigned and remade at least three times.

The valve design has changed at least that many times, and is undergoing major change now. I think I finally got it right!  It is a truly unique design but it doesn't relate directly to what other people are doing so I haven't posted it. For several years, I have been looking for a well engineered, and effective design for a rotary valve and this may be it. 

If it works out I'll post it.

Jerry


----------



## steamer

I'd post it even if is doesn't! You hang in there we all know explicitly how difficult it is to align the muffler bearings to exact magnetic north!

 ;D
In any event, I'd like to see it!

Dave


----------



## Maryak

steamer  said:
			
		

> we all know explicitly how difficult it is to align the muffler bearings to exact magnetic north!



That's because it keeps moving 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Captain Jerry

OK Dave, here's the valve.

A few years ago, I posted a build of a three cylinder axial engine (Z-shaft) using this rotary slide valve.






The eccentric moves a valve ring within the circular housing that alternately connects the cylinder port with the steam and exhaust ports. It was an attempt to translate the features of the D-slide valve. It did work and the engine ran fine and I used it in some other axial engines but was not totally satisfied that it worked like a D valve. 

One of the features of the D valve is that the valve body is held against the face of the valve by pressure in the valve chest and is self adjusting for wear. My rotary valve did not work that way. The valve ring was held against the valve face by pressure from the valve cover. The valve face, the cover and the ring had to be carefully lapped to get it to work. performance improved as the valve seated itself during break in and friction was reduced. 

Here is an animated cad presentation.
http://screencast.com/t/XcAUHWQR

I never ran the engine very long but I always had the feeling that wear would reduce the contact pressure and lead to blow by to the exhaust. I know my engines will not be subjected to heavy loads or long duty cycles but that's not the point. The engineering and design is important. If I just wanted to build something that turns by air pressure, I could make a pinwheel.

My first design for the Encabulator used ordinary rotary valves of the type with flats on the shaft to distribute air pressure. These valves are always subject to leakage and wear and are not at all interesting but my concentration was on refining the double acting piston and achieving four evenly spaced power strokes per revolution with what appears to be an unbalanced configuration. The geometry involved took precedence over the valve, and I still had no new ideas for the valve anyway.

The Pizza delivery is here so I'm going to post this and continue the narrative later.

Jerry


----------



## steamer

Thanks!

Happy Pizza!

Dave


----------



## Captain Jerry

OK, more valve stuff. The problem with my previous design is the two piece eccentric/ring construction. The pressure differential that holds the valve against the face does not act on the ring and is therefore ineffective. The new design has the eccentric and ring as a single piece and is a sliding fit on the shaft and is analogous to the valve body in a D valve. The valve is rotated by a dog that is held to the shaft by a grub screw. The dog only rotates the valve body, it does not force it against the face (just like the cross piece in a D valve), it is set up with a slight clearance so that the valve body can float.

This is a view into the valve chest. The hole closest to the shaft is the exhaust port. The two holes that align with the cylinders are the cylinder ports that connect to the head of each cylinder. The steam or air pressure will inter the valve chest through a pipe at the bottom of the valve chest. The inside of the valve body will always be over the exhaust port and will therefore be at a lower pressure than the outside of the valve body. As the valve body rotates, the cylinder ports will alternate between the exhaust side and the pressure side of the contact surface.

The valve chest and face are silicon bronze. The valve body is Brass 360. The dog is cast iron. The shaft is 303 SS.

Here are some pics of the assembly.

This is the valve body fitted to the shaft. It is turned back to front so that you can see the contact face and the cavity.





Here it is turned the right way with the contact surface against the face. The slots at top and bottom accept the dog teeth.





This is the cast iron dog. Teeth are visible as is the grub screw hole.





Here is the dog fitted to the shaft with the teeth engaging the slot.





This view shows the valve rotated so that the visible cylinder port is full open to pressure air and the other cylinder port has just closed and is beginning to open to the exhaust side.





And here is the valve cover fitted.





And the flywheel.





And a general assemble with base.





Piping and controls have yet to be decided on

The differences in the new valve and the previous version may appear to be superficial but I think it worth the small detour to make the revision, and when it is running, I will be happier knowing that it includes the MarkIII revisions. Linear Reluctance should be enhanced. The effect on depleneration is as yet unknown.

Jerry

PS. I guess it is worth mentioning that there is an identical valve at the opposite end.


----------



## steamer

Thanks Jerry!

Thats must be a tough valve to seal. The valve face must be dead square to the shaft to seal tight of the shaft will want to lift the valve on one side.  Is there a bit of play in the valve on the estabulation shaft? :


Dave


----------



## Captain Jerry

Dave

I believe that the valve face is square to the shaft. It looks like this.






The face is integral with the bearing. That's why it is bronze. I'm not sure that brass is the right material for the valve riding against the bronze. I have some 7075 Alu that I could use, and also some cast iron. What do you think?

There is some play between the valve and the shaft. The dog is fixed to the shaft, but the valve itself can float. If air pressure is enough to hold a D valve against the seat, it should be enough to do the same here. But that's why I said "If it works"


----------



## steamer

You could try Teflon or Delrin for the valve if your only running with air.

If your running with steam, I would put a iron or SS thin disk in and use the brass valve

Dave


----------



## Captain Jerry

Thanks Dave, 

I can't use teflon for the valve. The valve is actually a two part assembly that is soldered together. I am in the process of assembling one now so I will get a pic when I get to the shop.

I don't think I will ever use steam unless I find a boiler in my Christmas Stocking.

I thought about using a thin disk in there but there is not enough depth. If I go that way, I will have to turn the bronze housing flush with the face and add a separate outer ring with additional depth. There may be other good reasons for doing that. How would you go about fixing a CI disk to the bronze face so that it remains square to the shaft bore and doesn't rotate?

Jerry


----------



## steamer

hmmm  Don't know.  I suspect small flat head screws sunk below surface.  


I re-read and you state that you used silicon bronze....I only saw the bronze part. :

Silicon bronze is tough stuff.....I'd let it go at that with the brass valve and see what happens....I bet the guy who built it would make another if it fails at a very reasonable charge.. ;D


Dave


----------



## Captain Jerry

This is why the valve is a two piece assembly. I couldn't think of a way to machine the cavity as shown here:






So it starts as one piece with the cavity. The eccentric is drilled 3/8" diameter in the mill and the plug is turned to 3/8 with a shoulder turned to .400". The length of the shoulder is equal to the depth of the cavity (.070") The plug is then soldered into the valve. After cleanup, the assembly is returned to the mill.










The plug is oriented by eye to lie on the "X" axis. The part is centered on the "Y" axis by halving the distance between the vice faces.  





Now with the finder on the "X" axis, the part is centered by halving the dimension by locating the two oposite edges.









It is then offset in the "X" direction by the amount of the eccentric dimension. 





It appears to be centered on the plug but since the plug was oriented by eyeball its only close, but in this case, close really is good enough. I'm about to drill the shaft hole and it just needs to be offset from the center of the valve disc by the amount of eccentric throw (.115") which is also the width of the valve contact face.





The hole was drilled 15/32" and finished with a 1/4" end mill.

The part was then inverted in the mill and the slots for the drive dog milled 1/16" wide and 1/16" deep.





The primary purpose of the plug is to provide material on the cavity side to prevent break through of the slot into the cavity. The shaft hole is now square to the back side of the valve so now the valve is returned to the lathe where it is held with the back face against a freshly faced mandrel by the live center and the valve contact surface faced so that it is now parallel to the back face and square to the shaft bore.





Here it is installed and being driven by the dog. If you turn the sound up, you can clearly make out the desired "POKETAH-POKETAH-POKETAH". This is coming from the cyclical contact of the dingle arm with the spurthing bearings. I am thinking about hollowing out the spurthing bearings to enhance the sound. What do you think?





Jerry

Jerry


----------



## steamer

Well! Who would want an over weight Spurthing bearing! My god man have you no scruples!?

 ;D....I love this thread.... :big:

Dave


----------



## malcolmt

The hole was drilled 15/32" and finished with a 1/4" end mill

That's a very fine cut indeed

Keep up the great work

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Captain Jerry

Malcolm

I have found that by drilling oversize first, the finish cut can be made at high speed with very little load on the mill and almost no chatter. Results may vary depending on the material.

Jerry


----------



## steamer

Rof} Rof} Rof}


----------



## Ken I

Since you asked....

I would make that in a 4 jaw - starting dead true turn O.D. and trepan large groove / bore I.D. - push over 0.115" one set of jaws to dial gauge - trepan second groove and boss O.D.

Remove to mill to remove remaining "moon" portion. You could of course do the same thing with a 4 jaw on a RT and mill it.

2c      Ken


----------



## Captain Jerry

Ken

That's a very good suggestion. It had rattled around in my head at times but I never took the time to draw it. Looking at your illustration, it may not be necessary to remove the crescent. It would never cover any of the ports. Thanks for taking the time to show that.

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

Yes, I'm still fiddling around with this thing. The previous video shows the valve in operation but there are no pistons installed and no attempt at valve timing. This next video goes to the next step. Both valves installed and timed with the piston motion, both of which are installed. The pistons are 90 deg out of phase to give 4 equally spaced power strokes and the two valves, at opposite ends, are 180 deg out of phase. This is a test of the mechanical stability and geometric accuracy of the design.





I am reasonably satisfied with this test. The action is smooth and the machine seems well balanced. BUT! That slight knocking sound needs to be resolve. I cannot be certain that it is totally associated with the spurthing bearings. I suspect that at least some of it is from backlash at the ball joint in the piston. I need to disassemble (again) and inspect.

Jerry


----------



## Ken I

Probably brachiation of the frangible spurthing bearings.

Ken


----------



## Captain Jerry

Good call Ken. That would be an easy fix.                                                   3922

Jerry


----------



## Captain Jerry

Victor Borge', one of the funniest people to have ever lived, used to tell a story about an uncle of his that no one ever heard of. This uncle had experimented with citrus flavored soft drinks and had introduced a product to market called "1-UP" with no success. But he had continued to work hard and introduced several follow Up products. "2-up", "3-UP", and "4-UP" were introduced and had the same poor reception.  He slowed down a bit but he did try "5-UP" and then several years later tried again with "6-UP" but that was all that he had the heart for, and so he closed up his lab and took a job selling ladies shoes. 

Its hard to know when to quit, when to give up, when to admit defeat. The uncle had surely given it a good run. Still.....Maybe.....Just one more try.

There was once a guy that tried to build a compressed air powered Encabulator. It occupied his time and his shop for almost six months. And yet success eluded him. It seemed that the final victory was just around the next corner. But after turning so many corners and solving so many design and fabricating and assembly problems, he was at last at the finish. It looked like this:






The one remaining problem that is as yet unsolved is.

* I DOESN'T RUN!* 

Now what? There are people that can design and build an engine in less time than it has taken me to find my socks. Beautifully conceived and executed designs. But that's not my style. I will just keep on whipping this horse. I will not suffer the same fate as Victor's uncle.

Jerry                                                                          4026


----------



## steamer

I'm rooting for ya Captn!

Machine that sucker right into submission.....sorry Dean, I think that's your line ;D


Dave


----------



## Ken I

Somebody said that it couldn't be done,
 But he with a chuckle replied
That "maybe it couldn't," but he would be one
 Who wouldn't say so till he'd tried.
So he buckled right in with the trace of a grin
 On his face. If he worried he hid it.
He started to sing as he tackled the thing
 That couldn't be done, and he did it.

Somebody scoffed: "Oh, you'll never do that;
 At least no one ever has done it";
But he took off his coat and he took off his hat,
 And the first thing we knew he'd begun it.
With a lift of his chin and a bit of a grin,
 Without any doubting or quiddit,
He started to sing as he tackled the thing
 That couldn't be done, and he did it.

There are thousands to tell you it cannot be done,
 There are thousands to prophesy failure;
There are thousands to point out to you, one by one,
 The dangers that wait to assail you.
But just buckle in with a bit of a grin,
 Just take off your coat and go to it;
Just start to sing as you tackle the thing
 That "cannot be done," and you'll do it.

It Couldn't Be Done
Edgar Guest


----------



## Captain Jerry

If this thing doesn't run, I'll be terribly embarrassed. And I hate that, so It WILL run. The problems are not mechanical. It turns freely. If I flip it with my fingers, it will coast fo 4 or 5 revs. If I put my big test flywheel on it , it will coast a bit longer. The valve timing seems to be right, or alt least close enough to run poorly. Yhe problem seems to be air pressure flow so it could be valve seating or sealing or air passages. The thing leaks air everywhere but I have seen some very leaky engines running. Still, the day was spent cutting and fitting oiled paper gaskets. I didn't get it reassembled so no test results.

Jerry                                                                              4120


----------



## steamer

squareness on that rotary valve will be important....

Dave


----------



## Captain Jerry

steamer  said:
			
		

> squareness on that rotary valve will be important....
> 
> Dave



I understand what you mean Dave, and there is a lot to it. There are two valves, one at each end. They face in opposite directions. That means that the two valve face planes must be parallel. They should be. The valve face is square to the shaft because the face was turned and the shaft bore drilled and reamed without moving the part in the chuck but since the two faces are on separate parts that are 3 inches apart, they depend on the shaft to stay square to each other. The design calls for the rotating valve part to float on the shaft slightly so that it can mate with the valve face. relying on air pressure to hold it against the face just as the D-valve body floats on the cross bar and relys on air pressure to mate with the valve face.

This valve is similar to the rotary slide valve on Elmers 3 cyl radial but structurally different. Elmer's valve passes exhaust air through it so it does not rely on air pressure for sealing. Elmer's valve relies on the pressure of the top cover to press the valve body to the face and must form a seal with the top cover as well as the valve face.

I may not be getting the desired action but I can't be sure without devising some way to test the pressure in each cylinder head. If there is something preventing the valve from floating, I would expect it to be the fit with the drive dog. If that proves to be free moving and non binding, then I may have to provide some means other than air pressure to hold the valve against the face. I'm thinking of a flat spring washer.

Thanks for the comment. It made me think about this some more and writing this post helped me work out a plan of action.

By the way, I can't do it the way Elmer did. Elmer's valve does not allow a shaft to pass through so Elmer's engine only has a single output shaft. This engine needs a valve at both ends so using Elmer's design would mean an engine no external output! What a concept. But then maybe that would be appropriate for an 
Encabulator. All input...no output. If you think about it that way, it IS working!!!

Jerry


----------



## steamer

;D


I know you went to great lengths to get the valve disk bore square, but is the valve *seat* square?

If you can "float" the valve disk so that it can freely seat on the seat, it might help....this of course assumes it's leaking....something I have NO evidence to substantiate...just a hunch.....

Dave


----------



## Captain Jerry

Today was spent fiddling with the valve in an attempt to verify that it is working. My first approach was to just remove the heads and see if I could tell anything but after a few inconclusive results, I decided that I had to isolate the valve so that the valve was the only thing being tested. This is a pic of only one valve, set up so that air pressure enters through the regular pipe and the shaft can be rotated by hand.






By placing a finger over the air passage that leads to the cylinder, I could tell when the valve opened and closed. The results were disappointing. The output would seem to be correct for a few revolutions and then would hang open and air would blow out of both cylinder ports for several revolutions, indicating that the valve was lifted off of the face.

To shorten the story, the cause of the problem is the drive dog. The fit of the dog teeth in the slot on the valve is not correct causing the joint to hang and prevent the valve to be unable to float. A temporary fix, filing and fitting seems to do the job.

The valve now operates reliably. With my thumb over the cylinder port, I can detect pressure through about 130 degrees on each of the two cylinder ports. This video shows the test. You can't feel the pressure but by only partially covering the port, the resulting farting sound gives a good indication of the valve opening and closing. Watch the video.





The fix is temporary because the dog needs to be redesigned. The cast iron that I used is showing some rust and that could be part of the problem. Brass, bronze or stainless would be better.

One other observation. When I apply air pressure there is increased resistance to rotation. With no air, the sahft will spin formore than 10 rev with a finger snap. When the air is turned on , a finger flip gets only a few revs. I think that this is an indication that air pressure causes the valve topress more tightly against the face.

I may get there yet.

Jerry


----------



## steamer

Hang in there Captn...you'll steer her to safe harbor yet.....

Dave


----------



## Captain Jerry

Video upload complete.


----------



## malcolmt

Captain Sir

If i might suggest (from a complete novice's viewpoint) that the true problem here is that you have designed and built a VERY advanced possibly even ahead of it's time Encabulator for which the actual Modus operandi is not possible at this time, obviously at some point in the future this does become possible otherwise you would not have been able to get this far with the prototype of the future successful Encabulator. Whilst i realise this doesn't solve your immediate issues i think there is a Doctor (Eng Wc & Chain) "WHO" that will be able to save you a great deal of further development time and therefore cost. Although i don't have his contact details i would imagine that a Google future time search would get you this information and hence the answers you seek. As i say i am a complete novice in this area so please consider this a layman's (although i am fully certifiable) thoughts rather than a definitive answer.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Captain Jerry

Malcolm

The doctor has been a constant but unacknowledged collaborator. He is difficult to contact on a regular basis due to some negative bias towards cell phones.

Jerry


----------



## Rickard

I'm Sorry I must have missed it what is the Base Plate Made From ? I hope you're using an Allen/Bradly PLC to contol it. Verry Cool Project


----------



## Captain Jerry

Richard

Thanks for stopping by and making a comment. I was unable to find a local source for prefamulated Amulite for the base so it will be sent out for famulation after completion. Allen/Bradly hasn't returned my calls.

Jerry


----------



## Rickard

I have a spare A/B PLC I could send ya, but I'd avoid that Crap Rockwell software! I'll warn you when we tried building one here, we cut corners and didn't use a high grade MollySleezium for the Swerving bearings! they would lose alignment with the pentametric fan, causing side fumbling of the ambathshant Lunar Wane Shaft. The Rockwell software couldn't cope with the excess barescent skor motion! we also copied the original spec of "Forty-one manestically spaced grouting brushes arranged to feed into the rotor slipstream a mixture of high S-value phenylhydrobenzamine and 5% reminative tetryliodohexamine. Both of these liquids have specific pericosities given by P = 2.5C.n^6-7 where n is the diathetical evolute of retrograde temperature phase disposition and C is Cholmondeley's annular grillage coefficient. Initially, n was measured with the aid of a metapolar refractive pilfrometer ... but up to the present date nothing has been found to equal the transcendental hopper dadoscope.


----------



## Ken I

Well put - simple and concise - even a child could understand.

Well done sir


----------



## Captain Jerry

The Encabulator prototype 1 is a success! It dose not run but a prototype dose not have to run to be a success. It is a success if it shows what the problems are that prevent it from working and leads the way to refinements that produce a working model. 

The biggest problem was not delivering adequate volume of air to the cylinders, mostly because of poor design of the air passages at the top end of the cylinder along with poor design of the seal between the cylinders and the frame. In addition, the fit of the bearing retaining clip allowed the bearing to move on the Z-shaft core making the valve timing inaccurate. 

The fixes required making two new cylinders, four new cylinders heads, and a new Z-shaft core. The new cylinders are an inch longer to allow a more direct air passage to the head with greater diameter and an o-ring seal between the frame and the cylinder. The longer cylinders required longer spurthing bearings and a longer ambifacient shaft. The brass Z-shaft core was replaced with a steel core. I had noticed and commented on a knocking sound in some of the Early testing. The knocking came from the bearing moving on the core and slamming against the spring clip retainer, eventually distorting the spring clip groove leading to failure. The steel replacement has a slightly deeper groove and a better fit to prevent movement of the bearing and should resist deforming better than brass. 

It was also made with 36 degree articulation rather than the 40 degree of the brass part. This decreases the stroke by about .012" with a corresponding reduction of depleneration. 

All of these modifications are now complete and the Encabulator 2.0 is a reality. It works! After spending some time getting the valve timing correct, I set it up for some pictures and videos. The picture is attached.

My camera battery died before I could get a video. It was late in the afternoon and I had horses to feed, dogs to exercise, hamburgers to grill and beer to drink. If anyone is still watching this thread, a video will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## steamer

YEEEEEEEEAH!!!

Right o Captn!

Dave
 :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## mklotz

"The Encabulator prototype 1 is a success! It dose not run"

You worked in the advertising industry, didn't you? 

I don't know what to say. Congratulations on your non-running?


----------



## Maryak

CJ,

As one who managed honours in gobbledegook I take off my gook to you. :bow: :bow:

If it doesn't run why do we wait for a video : ???

If it runs with modifications then it still, (no no no it's running), continues to be No.1 Encabulator.

Oh shut up Bob ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Captain Jerry

For those of you who have been waiting... anxiously... I present for your viewing pleasure....



*Encabulator 2.0

RUNNING​*






Details to follow.


Jerry


----------



## dsquire

Captain

Well done Captain Jerry. Your mates all had confidence in you that you would get it done and you have not disappointed. Another blessed day for Mankind indeed. Congratulations.  th_wav th_wav th_wav 

Cheers *beer* *beer*

Don


----------



## steamer

With this fine event, I feel world peace is just around the corner!

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Dave


----------



## mklotz

Baton twirlers worldwide will thank you. Well done.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Congratulations Jerry.---I'll look foreward to it appearing in Science Magazine!!!---Brian


----------



## Captain Jerry

Don, Dave, Marv & Brian

Thanks for the kind words. This has been a long project and at times, I was doubtful that it would ever get to this point. Thank you all for the support and encouragement.

What point is it at. Well, if you apply air pressure to the inlet pipe, the pistons go back and forth and the Z-shaft wobbles and the shaft rotates. It runs reliably on less that 20PSI. It is well balanced and shows no tendency to walk or bounce around at high speed. That's the good news. 

The bad news is that self starting is unreliable, meaning that one or more of the pistons is not doing its job. There is leaking air and oil from several sources that need sealing. The flywheels need to be decided on. And almost every part is battle scarred from assembly/disassembly that seemed endless.

So its not finished by a long shot. If it get to a more finished state, Ill post an update. There is still much to do. I'll be doing it but first I've got to get the shop cleaned up. 

Jerry


----------



## Maryak

&#1042;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1087;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1040;&#1087;&#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;.........................&#1096;&#1072;&#1075; &#1089;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1093; &#1058;&#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1072; :bow: :bow: :bow:

Trust me it's a compliment. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Captain Jerry

Bob

Thanks for the compliment. See, I trust you.

Jerry


----------



## Mike Flannery

Capt. 
Forgive me for disagreeing with you BUT I would suggest that the encabulator that you have so skillfully made IS running but we as yet do not have the technology to measure its output, in any sensible manner.

I really think however that the extra 4 degrees of angle will have a salutory effect. 

I am very impressed

Mike


----------



## Captain Jerry

Mike

I have searched and failed to find either an Encabulometer or the plans to build one.

Jerry


----------



## Ken I

I think I'll build one ! Posts to follow.

Ken


----------



## Captain Jerry

Ken

Go for it. Let me know how big the sensors are and if they need to be anywhere near the Encabulator.

Jerry


----------



## kustomkb

Congratulations Jerry!

That is a super cool engine!!


----------



## Captain Jerry

Thanks Kevin. I keep trying to think of it as only an engine but something keeps pushing me over the silly edge. I think it may be that too much of my forum activity takes place late in the evening when reality is at a low point. 

During the daytime, when I am more reasonable, I try to work on the engineering aspects. 

Jerry


----------



## Ken I

Encabulometer - well I've gone and designed it.

Now to build it and see if it works.

It uses an improbability drive - in that the pistons (8 radial) go up and down twice per revolution.

Assuming it doesn't vanish into hyperspace when I start it - I'll post a build thread in about a month or so.

Ken


----------



## Captain Jerry

Ken

It will probably work. 

Did you mean that you will start a build in a month or show a finished build in a month? These things are supposed to take time. An enormous amount of time.

Jerry


----------



## Ken I

I hope to have it done in a month (might be way optimistic) - I have already started.

If it works I will reveal the "magic" part that makes it work.

I will start a new thread at some time as I don't want to hijack yours.

Regards,
      Ken


----------



## mike os

You should be fine on the timing. 

As I understand it the device, once construction is actually started on any genuine part, the whole (yet to be finished encabulometer) actually warps space time into z space and construction is always finished on the real projected completion date, though as this is a function of gama space it therefore may not actually coincide with the published completion date of those actually constructing said device. This can mean that construction actually starts several years before you make the first piece, or indeed several years before you conceved the project or where even born.... or so Ford tells me, though he was a trifle over the limit at the time (but 3 pan-galactic gargle blasters will do that to you  espescially on top of a couple of ginnantonnix)


----------



## mklotz

mike os  said:
			
		

> You should be fine on the timing.
> 
> As I understand it the device, once construction is actually started on any genuine part, the whole (yet to be finished encabulometer) actually warps space time into z space and construction is always finished on the real projected completion date, though as this is a function of gama space it therefore may not actually coincide with the published completion date of those actually constructing said device. This can mean that construction actually starts several years before you make the first piece, or indeed several years before you conceved the project or where even born.... or so Ford tells me, though he was a trifle over the limit at the time (but 3 pan-galactic gargle blasters will do that to you  espescially on top of a couple of ginnantonnix)



You had a previous career in advertising too, didn't you?


----------



## mike os

nah... got a current career in lunacy Rof} Rof} Rof}

and decent sifi :


----------



## Ken I

Hat tip to the late Doug Adams obviously....



			
				mike os  said:
			
		

> As I understand it the device, once construction is actually started on any genuine part, the whole (yet to be finished encabulometer) actually warps space time into z space



Of course how else do you get a piston to go up and down twice for one turn of the crank.

It's just possible that the pan galactic gargle blaster I drank during the design phase might turn out to have been a bad idea.


----------



## mike os

Ken I  said:
			
		

> It's just possible that the pan galactic gargle blaster I drank during the design phase might turn out to have been a bad idea.



of course its a bad idea



only one?


everyone knows they need company ;D


----------

